# Koilaich



## the57 (22. Apr. 2007)

hi,
ich habe eine frage, kann man irgendwo koilaich bestellen?ist es möglich diese eier mit wenig aufwand schlüpfen zu lassen?

danke schon mal...


----------



## sigfra (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koilaich*

Hallo Hi...  

wüßte ich jetzt nicht, wie das gehen soll ....  

außer du kaufst dir ne Koi Dame... natürlich etwas größer und 2 - 3 Jungs dazu... dann kriegste deinen eigenen Laich, wenn du Glück hast...

und das großziehen... na ja... viel Arbeit ? ... Ansichtssache... Eier kochen... Eigelb verdrücken... durch ein Sieb den Babys ins Wasser geben.. natürlich jedem einzeln...  

oder im Teich lassen und von selber groß werden lassen ...


----------



## sigfra (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koilaich*

Hallo Hi nochmal...

im übrigen... ich hab grad gesehen, das du in deinem Profil stehen hast... 
Teichgröße 5000 Liter... 20 Koi...  

und da willst du jetzt noch Laich ??? ... wieviel Koi willste denn noch in deinen kleinen Teich setzten ??? ... bei 5 ooo Liter ist eigentlich das Maximum
5 !!!  Koi... man sagt in der Regel... pro Koi 1 Kubik.. also 1000 Liter...  

somit ist dein Teich total überbesetzt... :?   

... da tust du deinen Koi mit Sicherheit keinen Gefallen... im Gegenteil... schau, das du welche gut unterbringst...


----------



## the57 (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koilaich*

richtig... aber meine kois sind noch __ goldfisch größe  

ich habe auch noch vor mir ein schönes becken naja so 10000 l für meine großen kois zubauen...

den liach wollte ich großziehen und dann verkaufen... aber dass ist mehr so eine idee die ich noch grümdlich überdenken muss...


----------



## sigfra (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koilaich*

HAllo...

und Goldfischgröße pinkelt nicht ??? usw.. ???

ich mach dir mal nen Vorschlag... 
es gibt hier soviel zu lesen... über Koi... deren Haltung usw... ebenso gibt es
sehr gute Bücher, aus denen man sich über dei Koihaltung und was dazu gehört,schlaumachen kann...

es ist nicht nur damit getan, Koi in nen kleinen Teich zu tun...

Du hat dir diese Tiere zugelegt... in dem Moment übernimmst du ja auch die Verantwortung für diese Tiere... egal jetzt ob Fisch oder ein anderes Tier...
dann sollte man im Vorfeld schon dafür sorgen, das die neuen Bewohner auch das richtige Umfeld haben... denn diese Tiere ( Koi ) können unter Umständen dich überleben... nur nicht in einem 5000 Liter Teich in dieser Anzahl...


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koilaich*

Hallo,

kann mich Frank nur anschließen.
Reduzier den Fischbesatz schleunigst, sonst hören wir sehr bald in der Krankheitenecke von Dir. 

Ein Teich ist kein Freilandaquarium und selbst da wäre ohne vernünftige Filterung und großzügige Teilwasserwechsel bald die "Kacke am dampfen".

Und überlass das Koivermehren (Zucht bedeutet auch Auslese!) besser anderen mit dem vorhandenen Equipment - reich werden damit die wenigsten!


----------



## the57 (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koilaich*

mh.. ja cih verstehe. soviele waren eigentlich auch nicht geplant. ich hatte 8 kleine gekauft. dann hat mir ein freund die restlichen über lassen... der hat irgendwie viel zu viele und nein sagen wollte ich da auch nicht. aber gerade bin ich am planen mir noch ein 10000L Teich zu bauen. das würde zwar immer noch nicht reichen, wäre aber schon etwas näher drann. allerdings, da ich neben bei auch noch arbeiten muss, würde das bestimmt ein monat dauern. schaffen die das da so lange?


----------



## sigfra (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koilaich*

Hallo mh... ja...

scheinbar hast du keinen Namen... du Armer...   

... aber es ist doch so... man grüßt eigentlich... da langt auch ein kurzes Hallo...

und wenn man fertig ist... dann ein kurzes tschüss... oder was auch immer....

... das sind meines Erachtens nach die einfachsten Umgangsregeln... und die sollte eigentlich jeder drauf haben... zumindest anstandshalber..  


dann bau deinen größeren Teich... schnell... und nen anständigen Filter, der richtig funktioniert... denn ein neuer Filter braucht min. 2-3 Monate, bis er richtig eingefahren ist... was dann m.E. noch dazugehört, ist ein Pflanzenfilter... 
du siehst also, zum halbwegs anständigen halten von Koi gehört nicht nur ne Pfütze, in die man selbige reintut...sondern da hängt noch viel mehr dran...

... also los... ran an die Schaufel... und lass sie fliegen, damit deine Koi ne neue Wohnung kriegen...


----------

